# Rose Bikes Actiongalerie



## GeorgeP (28. März 2012)

Dies soll eine Bildergalerie werden wo ihr mit euren bikes in action seit.
Da nun der frühling naht, hoffe ich auf viele tolle bilder bis ende des jahres!

Also schöne dynamische bilder oder vids 

Ich mach dann mal einen anfang, ok ich bin da jetzt nicht selber auf den bildern aber immerhin was mit action !

Dann viel spaß mit der neuen bildergalerie


----------



## piilu (28. März 2012)

Schick ich kann es kaum erwarten mal mit euch ne Runde in Willingen zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. März 2012)

hmmm
weiß nicht, was ich von diesem wieder neuen thread halten soll...
wann sind bilder actionbilder und wann so lahm, dass sie im zeigt her eure rose bikes thread untergebracht werden sollten?

in meinen videos gibt es keine action, allerdings die illusion von bewegung,
wären dann also vielleicht hier richtig?
hmm
ausreichend selbstliebend wie ich bin, verweise ich nichtsdestotrotz auf meine filme bei vimeo 
einzelne sind noch im ibc-tv, aber die meisten filme lagere 
ich bei vimeo unter meinem dortigen pseudonym

http://vimeo.com/user306346

ich bin interessiert an jedem kommentar - hier oder dort,
freu mich über die meisten, akzeptiere jeden,
enttäuscht bin ich immer von den nichtgeschriebenen

(welche sattelklemme hält beim beefcake und beim jimbo?
nach drei jahren will ich doch mal alternativen probieren, wenn ich nicht die hydraul. versenkbare sattelstütze einsetze)


----------



## GeorgeP (29. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hmmm
> weiß nicht, was ich von diesem wieder neuen thread halten soll...
> wann sind bilder actionbilder und wann so lahm, dass sie im zeigt her eure rose bikes thread untergebracht werden sollten?
> 
> ...


 

Laber weniger und handel lieber 

Nur für dich:

Hier soll es um bilder(Videos) gehen wo ihr auf dem Bike in fahrt seid.Ob auf, neben oder unter dem Bike ist völlig wurscht.
Der andere Thread ist dann sowas wie, " das ist mein Bike"


Cheers
George


----------



## jojo2 (29. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Laber weniger und handel lieber
> 
> Nur für dich:
> 
> ...




okay
dann handel ich: 
das ist mein bike auf dem ich sitze
(10 zusätzliche filme die ich noch auf dem rechner habe, erspare ich uns)


ein jimbo im ...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8655436"]in aller kuerze am 10.01.10 on Vimeo[/ame]

immer noch mein jimbo 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10792088"]im bikepark filthy trails in belgien on Vimeo[/ame]

meine alten strecken, meine jimbo
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12580573"]einladung fuer toto und meine pedalen on Vimeo[/ame]

noch ne strecke
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16918032"]unter laerchen first and short report on Vimeo[/ame]

noch ne strecke
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17197353"]horriding on Vimeo[/ame]

noch ne strecke
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21062802"]cc-runde on Vimeo[/ame]

noch ne strecke
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22592354"]cc-runde nr 3b on Vimeo[/ame]

intermezzo
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27323965"]vorher gab es schon - hier nun das zwischendurch on Vimeo[/ame]

irgendwo
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31547492"]das emsland ist nahe on Vimeo[/ame]

braunlage in kurz
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33068863"]hehe on Vimeo[/ame]

mein wald

vergessen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37061650"]cc-runde 4 a on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## GeorgeP (29. März 2012)

Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht 

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (30. März 2012)

So hier auch nochmal ;-)


----------



## DH-Rida (30. März 2012)

dann zeig ich meine hier auch nochmal


----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2012)

Klasse leute 

Cheers
George


----------



## bananaspit (31. März 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1082182


----------



## Astroluca (2. April 2012)

Ich bin auf meine Rose, Tracciolino, Italy 31/03/12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (3. April 2012)

wow, echt nice 
und wie wars/ ist es ?


----------



## Astroluca (3. April 2012)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> wow, echt nice
> und wie wars/ ist es ?


Uncle Jimbo ist fantastisch! 
Die Route ist: Anhang anzeigen 5254.kml


----------



## Eksduro (4. April 2012)

george...schöner eröffnungsbeitrag...





hier mal "die erleuchtung"





die große klippe





und die kleine klippe


----------



## DH-Rida (4. April 2012)

die erleuchtung find ich mega


----------



## MettiMett (11. April 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2012)

du fleißiger!
weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2012)

damit das hier keiner verpasst
um in hd zu gucken:
auf hd im video klicken
und kommentieren is nie verkehrt
und ein gefällt mir, gefällt den machern immer


----------



## derTeske81 (10. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal mein geliebtes Bike in Action zeigen!


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2012)

jo!
auch in wibe kann man seinen spass haben


----------



## derTeske81 (10. Mai 2012)

Jo absolut richtig erkannt!
War das erste mal das ich da war.Hat echt riesen Spass gemacht.In sechs Wochen gehts nach Portes du Soleil bis dahin will ich Winterberg noch mal einen Besuch abstatten.Mit dem Lift bergauf ist einfach Luxus
Eigentlich gehört zu jedem guten Downhill ein knackiger Uphill!Aber darüber kann man sich streiten!
Hier noch eins zu Hause im Ruhrtal..


----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. Mai 2012)

Damit hier mal wieder was leben reinkommt....


----------



## -MIK- (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2012)

jo! sehr schön
da kann man auch mal sehen, was unsere räder 
mitunter alles so aushalten müssen - gibt manchmal auch 
querkräfte an sonem hinterbau...


schönen table habt ihr da gebaut, oder zumindest für euch da liegen
gehört zu ner strecke mit mehr solcher sachen?


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Mai 2012)

davon kanns ruhig was mehr sein 

Cheers
George


----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. Mai 2012)

...danke...
Das ist ne alte Strecke mit mehreren Lines, die kurz vor dem hier gezeigten Anlieger zusammenkommen. Gibt dort einige Elemente, allerdings sind manche davon in einem arg desolaten Zustand.
Nächsten Winter wollen wir mal ne Streckenrestauration starten..im Moment fahr ich lieber


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

kann ich verstehen,
aber strecken bauen macht richtig spass.
davon könntest du dann ja auch mal berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2012)

passt hier nicht wirklich rein
sind aber zwei rose drin
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21055/h


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> passt hier nicht wirklich rein
> sind aber zwei rose drin
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21055/h


 
Gefällt mir echt gut 

ich versuche mich auch gerade an nem vid, was brauch ich denn um das ganze zeugs zusammen zu schneiden. Als cam dient mir mein Iphone, was erst mal für meine ansprüche zum testen reicht ...


----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2012)

erstmal brauchst du zeit
programme gibt es ja reichlich.
zu testzweicken, gibt es viele gute auch umsonst

dann gibt´s hier bald ja noch einen lieferanten.
sehr schön!


und ähmm
danke


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Mai 2012)

So, zeit habe ich gefunden und auch ein program zum bearbeiten

Ist mein allererstes vid, seid bitte gnädig


----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2012)

:daumen 

Für das erste Vid, super!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2012)

häi MIK
häi
künstler brauchen kommentare unter den videos
und likes
is wie brot
nur süßer


----------



## tschlangenau (27. Mai 2012)

so, auch mal von mir 2 eher bescheidene Action-Bilder....


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Mai 2012)

Die handschuh fehlen dir nicht?? Ich würd meine Griffe wegschwitzen


----------



## tschlangenau (27. Mai 2012)

doch doch.....war aber eher spontan
war diesen super trail 4h lang mit nem kolleg fahren, den Griffen hats nicht gefallen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (31. Mai 2012)

Hm .. hab gedacht ich hätte es schonmal geposted - finde es aber nicht wieder, jedenfalls:









Good old Times ...


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2012)

schöner hüpfer

(is wohl im frühling aufgenommen)


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

gut, dass es noch ein paar aktive filmer gibt:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21613/h


----------



## hib (9. Juni 2012)




----------



## hib (9. Juni 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2012)

echte action!
prima
du tauchst ja auch in bam hills filmen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hib (10. Juni 2012)

ach so ja dann poste ich hier mal ein paar, damit auch andere in den Genuss kommen 







Viel Spaß beim angucken!


----------



## zelar (10. Juni 2012)

Coole vid. Gefällt auf alle fälle mehr davon...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2012)

nicht von bam hill aber auch nicht schlecht
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21714/h

(ist vom admin thomas hochgeladen, 
daher folgt bestimmt auch bald ein bericht auf der hauptseite)


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2012)

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich hir zur ein-mann-show werde,
aber irgendeiner muss doch mal die guten videos hier verlinken
mann!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21863/h


----------



## TheOnos (25. Juni 2012)

jippijajey Schweinebacke 

irgendwie hab ich "in der Luft" mein Kopf immer so Schräg


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2012)

also was man ja eindeutig sieht ist, 
dass du nach dem whip über diesen triple
wieder sauber in fahrtrichung einlenkst.

und ja das stimmt dann: der blick folgt hier dem rad
(kommt also später wieder in fahrtrichtung)

das sollte tatsächlich anders
schmälert aber nicht leistung!


----------



## Guent (27. Juni 2012)

Sodele, erste Flugversuche mit´m Klops:


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2012)

respeckt !


----------



## T0niM0ntana (6. Juli 2012)

....mit der Gopro gemacht...


----------



## tschlangenau (13. Juli 2012)

Hier ein Downhill/Freeride Video von mir und meinen Freunden....mit dabei mein ROSE GC 4 2012



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0QoBoYfNok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (16. Juli 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Hier ein Downhill/Freeride Video von mir und meinen Freunden....mit dabei mein ROSE GC 4 2012
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0QoBoYfNok



cool cool


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Hier ein Downhill/Freeride Video von mir und meinen Freunden....mit dabei mein ROSE GC 4 2012
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0QoBoYfNok




Bei dem Vid. bekommt man einfach bock ! 

Wann war doch endlich das meeting ?!?!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juli 2012)

also eigentlich geht es ja um südtirol
aber schaut mal, von welcher firma das rad stammt, 
mit dem zumindest der eine so schön fahrrad fährt...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22334/h


----------



## BSChris (17. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> also eigentlich geht es ja um südtirol
> aber schaut mal, von welcher firma das rad stammt,
> mit dem zumindest der eine so schön fahrrad fährt...
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22334/h



Ja schönes Video.
Hehe ein Rose Bike...wundert mich nur das sein Schaltauge noch ok ist 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## T0niM0ntana (18. Juli 2012)

Schönes Filmchen....muss wohl nen 2011er Schaltauge sein


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Juli 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Schönes Filmchen....muss wohl nen 2011er Schaltauge sein


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2012)

....


----------



## zelar (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2012)

MiK und ich waren mal was im wald spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2012)

dann muss ich doch wohl mal wieder
(ich hatte mich zurückgehalten - ehrlich!)

für alle, die im tech talk und auch sonst gerne über 
ihre stehenden räder debattieren:
mit fahrrädern kann man auch fahren!
sogar mit schwarzen und auch andersfarbigen rädern
(für die, die auch nicht so oft auf die startseite von mtb-news gehen)

hier der link zum kommenatre schreiben und zum gefällt mir anklicken
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22484/h


----------



## 230691 (2. August 2012)

Gestern in Willingen bisschen das Springen geübt
Klappt jetzt um längen besser - bin auch nicht mehr so Frontlastig


----------



## Koerk (7. August 2012)

Wenn du sehr frontlastig warst könntest du auch mal probieren den Rebound aus dem Dämpfer etwas rauszunehmen. Was mir auf dem Hometrail ein bisschen den "Kick" gibt, ist bei den angelegten Tables und Kickern in den Parks meist etwas zuviel und ich krieg auch ne leicht frontlastige Flugkurve


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

das wirkt auf mich gar nicht frontlastig
sieht für mich aus, als tauche er  fast schön in die landezone ein


----------



## GeorgeP (8. August 2012)

Wenn ich das dieses jahr so hinbekomme, bin ich stolz wie OSKAR

Sieht bei mir leider alles noch verkrampft aus 






Cheers
George


----------



## Koerk (8. August 2012)

er sagte ja auch, dass er nicht mehr so frontlastig ist wie vorher.

ach george, das kommt schon noch alles von ganz alleine. ;-)
notfalls nen freerider leihen, der vermittelt sicherheit - dann kannst du am wochenende direkt mal die freeride in willingen runterwhippen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (8. August 2012)

Georg, dass kommt tatsächlich mit laufe der Zeit 

Zu mir: Ja, die Tables in Willingen bin ich nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten alle sauber gesprungen
Auch die Northshore gingen alle sehr gut.
Hier zuhause muss ich mich an die größeren Kicker, auf unserer Heimischen Downhill, noch rantasten.
Die traue ich mich noch nicht so ganz.
Das ist aber alles reine Kopfsache bei mir, da ich ja bei dem einen großen Kicker mein Vorderrad geschrottet habe.
Mittlerweile habe ich keine angst mehr das ich mich großartig verletze - es geht mir eher ums Material.
Ich traue der ZTR Flow, Hope Nabe und Sapim Race 2,0/1,8 noch nicht sooo viel zu.
Auch habe ich um meine verbliebene Sun Ringle Charger Pro hinten angst... nachher zerbricht die mir noch unterm hintern :/

ABER: Ich war die vergangenen Tage sehr häufig oben bei unserem DH Spot.
2 kleine Kicker sind zur Übung da.
Da ich noch bis zum 17ten Urlaub habe, werde ich auch noch öfters dort sein und üben.
In der Regel bin ich nicht alleine und ggf. gibt es auch Fotos.
Dann werde ich die natürlich hier rein stellen wenn ich die großen Kicker gemeistert habe


----------



## TheDeep (12. August 2012)

Gestern mit einem Kumpel auf einer kleinen Runde die neue Bremse an meinem Red Bull Al-Factory eingeweiht.


----------



## jojo2 (24. August 2012)

diejenigen, für die das filmchen bestimmt war,
haben es gesehen. dann verlink ich das hier mal. denn es kommt ein
rose drin vor. wieder keine action, aber zumindest bewegung.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23118/h


----------



## T0niM0ntana (25. August 2012)

War zwar schon bissel dunkel, aber....


----------



## GeorgeP (26. August 2012)

Mal ein paar bilder vom Rose Rider treffen


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2012)

da ich ja nich beim treffen war:
ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel spass beim gemeinsamen fahren!


tonimontana
ich hab bei deinem bild noch kein rechtes bild...
du landest da gerade? (mit dem hinterrad zuerst?)
sieht man im bild die absprungstelle?


----------



## GeorgeP (26. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> da ich ja nich beim treffen war:
> ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel spass beim gemeinsamen fahren!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Spaß hatten wir auf alle fälle

Ich hab mich auch gefragt von wo er da abgesprungen ist

Cheers
George


----------



## T0niM0ntana (26. August 2012)

Nope..da gibbet keinen Absprung. Ist nur ne leichte Bodenwelle bei der man mit genug Speed ankommt um mal kurz das Vorderrad zu lupfen.
Also die ideale Stelle um ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen


----------



## GeorgeP (26. August 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Nope..da gibbet keinen Absprung. Ist nur ne leichte Bodenwelle bei der man mit genug Speed ankommt um mal kurz das Vorderrad zu lupfen.
> Also die ideale Stelle um ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen


 

was du ja eindeutig bewiesen hast


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2012)

tonimontana aus wuppertal
so wie es es aussieht,
wird das bei mir noch bis okobter dauern,
bis ich nach wuppertal  zu prezident und zu schulte69 fahr,
aber dann guck ich mir deine strecken auch mal an


georgep

ist jetzt nich offtopic, schließlich hattest du ja ein video mt deiner lyrik gezeigt
hatte die wirklich ein technisches problem? ist das gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. August 2012)

@Jojo: Ja sag mal bescheid wenn du hier bist, hier gibts nen paar schöne Pisten 
Sorry für OT.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tonimontana aus wuppertal
> so wie es es aussieht,
> wird das bei mir noch bis okobter dauern,
> bis ich nach wuppertal  zu prezident und zu schulte69 fahr,
> ...



Alles gut, zugstufe war nur auf max eingestell. Jetzt ist sie  6 Klicks zu und alles arbeitet bestens


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Alles gut, zugstufe war nur auf max eingestell. Jetzt ist sie  6 Klicks zu und alles arbeitet bestens



hehe


----------



## T0niM0ntana (7. September 2012)

Damit der Fred nicht eintrocknet.....


----------



## DH-Rida (8. September 2012)

des letzte bild is echt gut


----------



## cubedht (8. September 2012)

Das 2 ist einfach das beste


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. September 2012)

Echt geniale Bilder ToniMontana!

Respekt für diese Springerei... ich würd mich das nicht trauen


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. September 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Echt geniale Bilder ToniMontana!
> 
> Respekt für diese Springerei... ich würd mich das nicht trauen



Danke 
Noch Anfang des Jahres hatte ich auch meine Schwierigkeiten bei den beiden Sprüngen (oder auch generell mit der Springerei), jetzt ist alles halb so wild.
Ich sag nur...üben üben üben


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Hut ab!


Ich verliere in der Luft leider zu oft den Pedalkontakt (trotz 5/10 und Achros Flats-menschliches Versagen in seiner reinsten Form)...die Schienbeinschoner haben bei den Landungen nicht selten gut zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2012)

Auch fototechnisch toll umgesetzt wie ich finde! Die Action auf den Bildern ist


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

Kompliment, im augenblick bin ich so bei max 50cm absprunghöhe und dem arsch am hinterrad

Aber du hast recht üben üben und nochmals üben !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2012)

@GerogeP:  Bekommen wir hin....


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @GerogeP:  Bekommen wir hin....


 

na klarr


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. September 2012)

Danke für die Blumen 
Der Bengel mit dem orange/weißen Beef Cake (Bruder meiner Freundin) springt ganz andere Sachen...und ist gerade mal 12j.



Guent schrieb:


> Ich verliere in der Luft leider zu oft den Pedalkontakt


Haste schon mal mit aktiv Abspringen versucht? Kurz vorm Absprung Fahrwerk komprimieren und beim Absprung dann schön ziehen?


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Haste schon mal mit aktiv Abspringen versucht? Kurz vorm Absprung Fahrwerk komprimieren und beim Absprung dann schön ziehen?



Ja, hab ich: dann verzieh ich jedes Mal den Lenker und die Landung wird zum Sag-Test und ich brems mit´m Kopf...

Irgendwann lern ich´s auch noch...


Zu den 12-Jährigen:
Mit 12 war mir auch alles egal und man hat sich halt so oft aus dem Schutt gequält bis es geklappt hat. Das machen meine Knochen nicht mehr mit...und wo man sich zu Schulzeiten über´n Gips gefreut hat (6 Wochen schulfrei!) is heute noch ganz anderes betroffen wenn die Gesundheit in Urlaub geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. September 2012)

hehehe...ach an dir probieren die Protektorenhersteller Ihre neuen Produkte ? 
..jo, irgendwann funktioniert das besser.

Ja das mit der Schule ist wohl wahr...die machen einfach, egal was passiert.
Das Gute daran ist, man kann sich bei Sprüngen die man noch nicht kennt schön angucken wie man´s machen muss....naja, oder eben nicht


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Jep... 

Ich bin im Moment nach einigen saublöden Stürzen in der "muss ich nicht müssen"-Phase...

Jetzt hab ich knapp 40 Jahre gebraucht um mit dem Biken anzufangen, da kann ich mit auch ein bissl Zeit lassen bis ich's kann...höhöhö!
Sodele, genug OT, Bilder her!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (17. September 2012)

Hab mal wieder was zusammengeschnibbelt....


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23727/h


----------



## GeorgeP (17. September 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was zusammengeschnibbelt....
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23727/h


----------



## Guent (17. September 2012)

Subba!


----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was zusammengeschnibbelt....
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23727/h



Wo genau muss ich hin kommen, um mit zu surfen...?


----------



## fuxy (25. September 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was zusammengeschnibbelt....
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23727/h


 
Flieg mein junger Padawan...flieg.
Geiles Video.


----------



## zelar (30. September 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was zusammengeschnibbelt....
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23727/h


Also die kamera an der gabel festzumachen ist suboptimal... ist u anstrengend zu gucken finde ich...aber die idee mit dem unterrohr finde ich personlich sehr geil... lässt das ganze sehr geil rüberkommen.werde ich auch mal machen sobald mein bruch wieder geheilt ist^^


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> Also die kamera an der gabel festzumachen ist suboptimal... ist u anstrengend zu gucken finde ich...aber die idee mit dem unterrohr finde ich personlich sehr geil... lässt das ganze sehr geil rüberkommen.werde ich auch mal machen sobald mein bruch wieder geheilt ist^^


 

Bruch, hab ich was verpasst ?

na dann mal gute besserung !


----------



## zelar (2. Oktober 2012)

ha haste... guck einfach mal bei facebook meine bilder an... da sind die röntgenaufnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2012)

damit hier mal wieder was reinkommt
(und wie immer bei mir 
keine action
nur der gott der kleinen dinge)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24040/h


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Oktober 2012)

geiles Vid. jojo


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2012)

danke danke


----------



## T0niM0ntana (6. Oktober 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> Also die kamera an der gabel festzumachen ist suboptimal.



Wollte einfach mal nen paar neue Perspektiven ausprobieren. Grundsätzlich find ich diese Ansicht supergeil, nur leider konnte ich die Cam nicht fest genug anziehen, deshalb hat sie sich bei starken Schlägen bewegt.
Beim nächsten Mal kommt auch noch nen Distanzstück zwischen Cam und Halterung, so dass sie weiter von der Gabel weg ist und man mehr sehen kann wie die Gabel arbeitet.
Was haste denn nu gemacht? So für alle Non-FB´ler?



jojo2 schrieb:


> damit hier mal wieder was reinkommt


Schönes Video...solche Trails find ich richtig geil


----------



## zelar (6. Oktober 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Wollte einfach mal nen paar neue Perspektiven ausprobieren. Grundsätzlich find ich diese Ansicht supergeil, nur leider konnte ich die Cam nicht fest genug anziehen, deshalb hat sie sich bei starken Schlägen bewegt.
> Beim nächsten Mal kommt auch noch nen Distanzstück zwischen Cam und Halterung, so dass sie weiter von der Gabel weg ist und man mehr sehen kann wie die Gabel arbeitet.
> Was haste denn nu gemacht? So für alle Non-FB´ler?


Arm gebrochen... Downhill in Neubrandenburg incl. Sturz  hier sieht man wies passiert ist^^


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

oh shit!
einfach plumps
käse
mochte ich mir gar nicht angucken,
aber da war es schon zu spät

gute besserung


----------



## 191788 (7. Oktober 2012)

Kannst froh sein das nicht mehr passiert ist gute Besserung


----------



## Awesom-O (7. Oktober 2012)

Gestern zum ersten mal meinen Onkel ausgeführt.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2012)

Und dann auch gleich artgerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie wollts am Wochenende nicht so klappen 

Klickklack


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Oktober 2012)

Naja das geht ja noch, sieht irgendwie sehr zum  aus


----------



## Pinstripe (10. November 2012)

So, nach ständigem passiv Lesen muss ich hier doch auch mal nen Bild posten.


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2012)

sehr schön!

auch, dass mal wieder was vernünftiges gepostet wird 
und nicht mehr nur albernen meckereien über die preise und so
(okay gehört nicht hier hin, streich das)


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2012)

zufällig
gibt´s hier grad was neues von dem "rose vaujany team"
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24774/h


----------



## tillibebek (20. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zufällig
> gibt´s hier grad was neues von dem "rose vaujany team"
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24774/h




tolles Video! Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (20. November 2012)

Ich will auch wieder.....menno !


----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2012)

wieder sehr schön
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25112/h


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr immer noch mein jimbo
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25186/h


----------



## jojo2 (10. Dezember 2012)

es ist wieder so weit
thirty7even zeigt noch einmal das rose vaujany team
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25226/h


----------



## fuxy (10. Dezember 2012)

Saugeil.....nicht wie dieser Kanadische Einheitsbrei....


----------



## bananaspit (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


> deine bilder....




tja
kein kommentar hier
hier kommentiert kaum mal einer
(liegt wohl an der schweren zeit für die marke,
oder rosefahrer sind schönwetterfahrer
außer dir natürlich und außer mir und meiner kleinsten tochter)

und dennoch bananaspit:
es ist nicht vergebens
mach ma einfach weiter bilder
ich guck mir die auch an!
echt


----------



## T0niM0ntana (21. Dezember 2012)

Im allgemeinen ists recht still hier im Roseforum geworden.
Aber ich guck dennoch sehr gern hier rein 
Da dieses Eckelmistwetter da draussen nicht so mein Ding ist:

Hier mal was ausm Sommer...


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2012)

sauba

ich guck hier auch immer wieder mal rein
und:
so sehen bilder mit aktion aus!
sehr schön


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2012)

ach ja:
wär ja mal nett und angemssen,
wenn hier auch mal andere wieder was reinsetzen
z.b. kritik wie: 
auf dem bild sind aber die bäume ganz schief,
 oder: der horizont ist nicht gerade und so was
irgendwas konstruktives eben

ich mein:
auch wenn alle sagen roseräderfahrer können nicht fahren,
muss das ja nicht gleich bedeuten;
roseräderfahrer haben nix zu zeigen und zu sagen 
mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (21. Dezember 2012)

bananaspit schrieb:


>



Konstruktive Kritik, hä ? 
Auf dem einen Bild trägt er das blaue Tuch nicht vor dem Mund  ausserdem surft er ja nur im Manual den Berg runter, kannst wohl nicht auf 2 Rädern fahren, was ?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Dezember 2012)

Gestern waren wir wieder ein bisschen fahren.
Hab am Bild ein bisschen mit Photoshop rumgespielt (Fake_HDR)


----------



## fuxy (27. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du an dem Bild verändert ?


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

trotzdem 
schönes bild - sticht ins auge


du trägst auch ne jacke von tcm?
(meine lieblingsmarke)


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe von dem Originalbild noch 2 zusätzliche Bilder kreiert (Über- und Unterbelichtet), so das ich mit der Automatisierungsfunktion von PS quasi ein HDR-Bild erstellen lassen kann. Wenn das erfolgt ist, kann man quasi noch ein wenig an den diversen Reglern rumspielen oder man nimmt eins der Presets.

Ne das ist keine TCM, das ist die Trailtech aus 2011 von Platzangst.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Ne das ist keine TCM, das ist die Trailtech aus 2011 von Platzangst.




oh
die ist teuer, da kann ich nicht mithalten
und diese art von hdr ist etwas gemogelt,
aber bei einem bild mit bewegung ja auch nicht anders zu machen


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

oh doch geht natürlich doch
ist  nur etwas aufwändiger...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Dezember 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und diese art von hdr ist etwas gemogelt



ja das stimmt schon, aber ich finde man kann da echt geile Sachen mit machen....also im Nachhinein.

Andere Möglichkeiten (richtige Belichtungsreihe) hab ich bei Bewegung noch nie probiert...beschäftige mich gerade etwas mehr mit diesem Thema.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> ja das stimmt schon, aber ich finde man kann da echt geile Sachen mit machen....also im Nachhinein.
> 
> Andere Möglichkeiten (richtige Belichtungsreihe) hab ich bei Bewegung noch nie probiert...beschäftige mich gerade etwas mehr mit diesem Thema.



cool.
bitte zeigen
ich soll damit auch rumexperimentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2012)

ich bin gefilmt worden 
ich bin gefilmt worden
ich bin der da voraus fährt
(mit meinem jimbo)
man sieht zwar nix, aber 
das sieht man sehr deutlich
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25461/hd


----------



## T0niM0ntana (28. Dezember 2012)

schöne schlammschlacht


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2013)

guten tag
weil hier derzeit nichts neues reinkommt
pack ich mal wieder ein filmchen (familienausflug) von mir hier hin

ich (im orangenen pullöverchen) fahr da zwar nicht mein jimbo
bin aber weiterhin bekennender rosefahrer 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25642/hd?qc=hd

also:
uns allen weiterhin viel spass beim radfahren
cu
(hoffe ich)


----------



## fuxy (10. Januar 2013)

Ihr seit ja alle Ferkels


----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2013)

das stimmt
und
quietschvergnügt dabei


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2013)

dann ich eben wieder:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/26719

wenn "the one man show" nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt wäre,
würde ich mich für diesen thread hier umbenennen

(dankbar für jeden kommentar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2013)

ich frag mal vorsichtig nach
guckt hier eigentlich jemand rein?

oder anders:
soll ich hier überhaupt noch was reinstellen?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. Februar 2013)

Reingucken ja...irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass das Roseforum ziemlich tot ist.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. Februar 2013)

Und hier der Grund "meiner" Abwesenheit:


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2013)

schöner grund!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2013)

echt schön


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2013)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Und hier der Grund "meiner" Abwesenheit:
> 
> Geiles Bike 1
> 
> Geiles Bike 2





Das Bike ist für mich ein Kandidat für das User-Bike-Der Woche!!! Hab mich sofort drin


----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Blumen... Ich find auch es ist joot geworden.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

propain
running around my brain

(ich seh dich damit auf den dirtmasters?)


----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. Februar 2013)

Dirtmasters ja, aber nur zum gucken und knipsen. Werd an dem Freitag wahrscheinlich in Willingen fahren gehen und Samstags in WiBe gucken.
Oder Samstag gucken und Sonntag fahren...mal schauen.
Bist du da am Start?


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Bist du da am Start?



ne
bin nur tt 
turniertrottel 

so heißt das bei den reitern 
und das trifft´s genau




aber is ja alles kein problem
ich komm ja noch nach wuppertal!

(cool
jetzt kann man hier über alles und gott und die welt schreiben
guckt ja sowieso kein anderer rein...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forv (13. Februar 2013)

naja stimmt nich ganz.
bin zwar neu aber schade find ichs trotzdem, dass hier so wenig los is^^


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

...noch einer
wow
hast aber recht, sind hier seit einiger zeit arg wenige unterwegs


vielleicht liegt´s ja auch am winter 
ich lass nich locker
ich schaff mir schon noch mein publikum


----------



## GrillMeister (14. Februar 2013)

Mein beiden Rose sind atm auseinandergenommen und nicht fahrbereit. 

Warum hier so wenig los ist?

Keine Ahnung! Bei den anderen Versender-Foren ist mehr los...


----------



## Tipone (14. Februar 2013)

..ich denk, es liegt am Wetter!

Sieht zwar ni wirklich nach Action aus... aber was zum Schauen:


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2013)

kommt ja richtig leben in die bude
wo seid ihr da zu sehen mik und tipone?


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2013)

Im bergischen Land auf einer unserer Lieblingsabfahrt.  Die Kurve ist unsere "Kampfkurve". Ist eigentlich gar nix wildes, nur ist die IMMER nass und wir trainieren hier gerne Kurventechnik. 

Vor ein paar Tagen war alles steif gefroren, bzw. mit dick Eis überzogen. Dank den Ice Spikern ist das echt super flowig gewesen.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2013)

das wunderschöne bergische
mit seiner berühmten kampfkurve - super

ich tu jetzt auch mal ein bild mit meinem jimbo hier rein
einfach nur des threads wegen





einer meiner lieblingswälle mit gefälle


----------



## Tipone (20. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> kommt ja richtig leben in die bude
> wo seid ihr da zu sehen mik und tipone?



Das ist in Italien (Umbrien).. in den Sibillinischen Bergen bei Castelluccio.
Ein wahnsinns Panorama!


https://www.google.de/search?q=cast...73,d.Yms&fp=5f5ebc8d9659e4d4&biw=1024&bih=483


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2013)

danke, sieht nett aus, gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## jojo2 (13. März 2013)

so ihr netten rosefahrer
ich verabschied mich dann mal aus diesem thread
mein jimbo bleibt
mein rad für alles,

aber für das grobe, hab ich ihm nun entlastung zur seite gestellt.
da ich nich lesen und schreiben kann
ein film (eigentlich nur für einen gedacht, aber
nun auch hier, weil ihr es seid)
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27148


----------



## MettiMett (16. Mai 2013)

Da hier gähnende Stille ist ;-)


----------



## MangoHenry (31. Juli 2013)

Das Jimbo rockt die Borderline in Freiburg


----------



## SchulleP (7. August 2013)

Hier mal mein Jimbo in den Bergen über Sölden auf unserer Transalp dieses Jahr.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (23. August 2013)

Von vor einer Woche beim unserer privaten Training Session mit dem wohl geilsten Typ der Bikewelt 

Mr. Cycletooth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2014)

vuten tag
einige Monate habe ich mein jimbo im keller stehen lassen
und dann fehlte erst noch ein ersatzteil
(deswegen mein dank an Herrn lehmann von rose - hat dann schließlich alles gepasst)
aber seit ein paar tagen fahr ich wieder damit

das Video hab ich für meinen radfahrkollegen schlabber gemacht (sach ich jedenfalls mal so)
und will ich den rosefahrern natürlich auch zeigen - wenn hier alle so müde sind

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/34049


----------



## uncle75 (25. Februar 2014)

Nur mal ne Frage..

Hatte schon mal jemand Probleme mit den Sunringlefelgen.
Hab sie auf meinem UJ.
Man liest ab und zu, das Speichen ausbrechen usw.
Bei mir ist bis jetzt noch alles dran

Gruß


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2014)

sehr schön, dass du die frage hier und nicht in einem technikthread stellst,
dann kann nämlich sogar ich antworten
ich fahr das jimbo mit kurzen unterbrechungen seit... puh... 2009 glaube ich
die sunringlefelgen haben keine probleme gemacht

wenn du auch wissen musst, welche felgen das sind, dann muss ich mal nachgucken,
ich merk mir diesen kram nich

ich weiß nur - und das zeig ich wieder mal gern -
mit dem jimbo konnte ich bislang immer problemlos hüpfen
und nich nur rumrollen


na gut
ich war zum ende hin ziemlich müde geworden,
aber das lag nicht an den felgen...


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2014)

uncle75 schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage..



du
einen hab ich noch!

kennst du den bikepark in braunlage?
der hat meine lieblingsstrecken.

ich zeich jetzt mal kein video mit mir, da weiß ich ein besseres.
in braunlage bin ich aber auch schon häufiger mit dem jimbo gewesen
ich liebe diese rumpelstrecken da

du kennst dies video mit schneider?
nich so schön, aber mit genauso viel spass
bin ich da auch mit dem jimbo gefahren
mit den sunringlefelgen
jetzt überzeugt, dass man die fahren kann?

vielleicht gibt´s ja jetzt auch ein paar mitleser,
die sich jetzt über mich ärgern und nun auch was schreiben möchten...

hier schneidi





und nun doch u.a. ich


----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2014)

So Freunde, mein letztes Rose Action Foto. THX @GeorgeP für die Aufnahme:





Ab sofort geht es auf dem Gerät weiter:


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2014)

dann liegt deine kampfkurve demnächst wie geschnitten Brot vor dir
viel spass mit dem teil!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346865


----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2014)

Das tut sie in der Tat. Bin das gute Stück am WE das erste Mal gefahren und naja.... ist schon ganz schön anders als auf dem Jimbo. Sonntag Nachmittag habe ich dann kurz noch einmal auf dem Jimbo gesessen und dachte ich bin im falschen Film, hat sich total komisch angefühlt. Eine Woche vorher bin ich mit dem Jimbo noch wie gewohnt knallgas gefahren... 

Aber 65° Lenkwinkel am Banshee zu 67,5° (oder sogar 68°?) am Jimbo ist schon ne Galaxie.

Hast auch ein schönes Banshee jojo....


----------



## piilu (3. März 2014)

Wie macht sich denn der andere Lenkwinkel bemerkbar?


----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2014)

Laufruhe vor allem. Das Ding liegt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten viel ruhiger. Ist allerdings auch etwas kippeliger und das VR rutscht in Kurven ein wenig.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2014)

guten tag

von zeit zu zeit zeige ich ja hier,
dass ich mit meinem jimbo auch meinen spass habe
trotz steilem lenkwinkel, unterdimensionierten lagern an den zentralen stellen und einem
hinterbau, bei dem ich vor fünf jahren noch nicht verstanden hatte,
warum einer meiner mitfahrer immer sachte,
das jimbo sei ne gummikuh...

trotzdem macht mir das teil seit fünf jahren auch spass
und
trotzdem warte ich auf probefahrten mit dem 2015er jimbo...

kürzlich waren zwei wunderbare menschen zum radfahren bei mir zu besuch.
die schöne kleine runde, die wir gemeinsam gefahren sind, bin ich in teilen nochmal nachgefahren
und hab davon aufnahmen gemacht

so ungefähr sah das aus - ein gedächtnisprotokoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (20. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> von zeit zu zeit zeige ich ja hier,
> dass ich mit meinem jimbo auch meinen spass habe
> trotz steilem lenkwinkel, unterdimensionierten lagern an den zentralen stellen und einem
> hinterbau, bei dem ich vor fünf jahren noch nicht verstanden hatte,
> ...



Wer sagt denn sowas?
Meins geht auch in die vierte Saison und macht mir immer noch einen Heidenspass bzw. eine Riesenfreude.
Mit den Lagern bisher keine Probleme, wobei ich sie nicht unterdimensioniert finde.
Der Lenkwinkel ist für verwinkelte Trails auch perfekt, sonst wird's eh schnell kippelig.
Der Hinterbau sackt vielleicht im steilen Uphill leicht weg, was sich aber durch die straffe Dämpferplattform einschränken lässt. Bergab finde ich ist der Hinterbau eine Macht.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2014)

na ich sag dss


----------



## jonalisa (20. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> na ich sag dss



Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen...
Alles Ironie...???
Das "Verstanden hatte" klingt nämlich so als ob du ihm  mittlerweile zustimmen würdest...


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2014)

ich spiel mal radio eriwan,
mein das aber schon ernst:

ich find das jimbo super
es hat zwei räder, bremsen und einen sattel
das reicht mir eigentlich,
aber auch am jimbo gibt es sachen,
die für den von mir bevorzugten einsatzzweck anders sein könnten

wir haben zuhause noch ein paar räder rumstehen
und bei denen habe ich z.b. einen flacheren lenkwinkel schätzen gelernt,
und ich weiß mittlerweile, dass lager auch bei stärkerer
beanspruchung des hinterbaus länger halten können
als ich das beim jimbo beobachten kann

ich fahre das jimbo jetzt seit sommer 2009
wäre ich grundlegend unzufrieden mit dem teil
würde ich es längst nicht mehr nutzen.
aber es sind schließlich lebendige wesen diese räder,
die können gar nicht perfekt sein - und das erwarte ich auch gar nicht
zumal jeder andere vorstellungen von pefekt hat,
wobei sich, bei licht betrachtet, unsere jeweiligen vorstellungen von perfekt
ja auch noch mit dem wochentag ändern


und?
war dir mein filmchen denn etwas unterhaltsam?
schöne grüße vom
jojo


----------



## jonalisa (20. Juni 2014)

Das Video hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem ist es immer wieder schön zu sehen wie unterschiedlich Bikespots doch sein können.

Hier im Vinschgau siehts komplett anders aus.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Vinschgau



vinschgau??
du meinst dieses vinschgau
wo zwei der besten radfahrfreunde gerade sind??
oh
hast dus gut
viel spass weiterhin in diesem deinem radfahrparadies

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...mannsweg-teil-2.490136/page-859#post-12061763


----------



## jonalisa (20. Juni 2014)

Genau dieses (bei Einheimischen dieser ;-)) Vinschgau.

Hier tummeln sich ständig Biker aus dem Forum rum; aus gutem Grund...

Zum Biken gibts hier Alles was das Herz begehrt. Steile Trails in Hülle und Fülle, aber auch verwinkelte Trails, wo eben zu flache Lenkwinkel teils kippelig werden.

Mein Jimbo hat aber auch nur 66,5° Lenkwinkel, da es sich um ein 2010er handelt. Du fährst noch den Vorgänger mit zu steilem Winkel und geradem Steuerrohr.


----------



## jojo2 (11. September 2014)

es ist wieder so weit
ich hab ein filmchen mit meinen alten uncle jimbo

für die liebhaber lieblicher musik


----------



## 230691 (15. September 2014)

Habe mein Jimbo am vergangenen Samstag etwas durch Winterberg gescheucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2014)

gute bilder
schöne aktion, schön gelandet!


----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2014)

@230691
du hast dich bestimmt gefragt, warum du deine bilder
und das video hier zeigst...

ich jedenfalls finde das echt
schade, dass keiner aus diesem thread mal ne kleine rückmeldung gibt
(keiner? na ja fast keiner. jojo zählt hier nicht wirklich)


----------



## 230691 (17. September 2014)

Alles gut 
Habe die Bilder ja gepostet weil hier so tote Hose war.
Habe also nicht mit viel Feedback gerechnet.

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## brownbear (17. September 2014)

Hier gibt es Feedback  Schöne Bilder, vorallem freut es mich weil es mit meinen Jimbo nächste Woche auch nach Winterberg in den Bikepark geht


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2014)

Alter sind das epische Bilder. Mit dem Nebel.... *sabber*


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2015)

so meine dame, meine herren,
ich verabschiede mich dann mal aus dem roseforum
ich bin bald für ein paar tage weg und danach werde ich das jimbo wohl nicht mehr so oft nutzen
ich danke rose und andi heimerdinger für das tolle rad
und die klasse unterstützung in den sechs jahren!
fast genau sechs jahre hat mir das teil richtig spass gemacht und ein bißchen radfahren beigebracht

eigentlich wollte ich noch ein abschiedsfilmchen mit dem machen, aber ich musste trainieren (gruß an schlabber!!)
und hatte keine zeit mehr mit der kamera in den wald zu gehen
außer
außer einmal für zwei stunden, die ich dann schnell zusammengeschnitten habe
für einen thread, wo ich viel unterwegs bin

nix besonderes
außer!
es kommt mein geliebtes jimbo! drin vor

das passwort ist 
*flach*







und denkt immer dran!

http://mtbn.ws/vtz7
cu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (3. März 2015)

Geiles Video welches noch mehr an meiner Geduld zerrt da ich zum 27.03 mein 2014er Jimbo abholen kann


----------



## StillPad (4. März 2015)

Lustig, man braucht nen Passwort.
Wieso hasten keine Rose Rad mehr?


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2015)

@StillPad
passwort musste ich heute morgen kurzfristig einrichten,
weil sonst was mit nem anderen video durcheinander gekommen wäre

hat ja keine ahnung, dass ausgerechnet du schon so früh und dann noch ein video angucken willst
ich dacht, du guckst keine
(nimm lieber das da drüber  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rose-bikes-actiongalerie.572330/page-8#post-12306780
- hab ich jetzt eingebettet und nicht mehr nur verlinkt - damit dus leichter findest)


----------



## StillPad (4. März 2015)

Ach ich hatte gerade langeweile und war hier so um rumgucken.
Man kann nie wissen wann der Pad zuschlägt


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. August 2015)

mal wieder den Thread von den Toten erwecken...

nix besonders, hab nur mal das neue Objektiv getestet/testen lassen


----------



## chivas (19. April 2016)

saisoneröffnung willingen... nichts wildes, aber vielleicht kommt hier wieder ein bisschen leben rein.


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2017)

Hi @Airshot 
fast richtig 
es war ein Jimbo









jojo2 schrieb:


> so meine dame, meine herren,
> ich verabschiede mich dann mal aus dem roseforum
> ich bin bald für ein paar tage weg und danach werde ich das jimbo wohl nicht mehr so oft nutzen
> ich danke rose und andi heimerdinger für das tolle rad
> ...


----------



## Airshot (16. November 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Hi @Airshot
> fast richtig
> es war ein Jimbo


 
Ich bin von mein Onkel 2016 auch Begeistert


----------



## MS80 (15. März 2018)

Ich wecke den Thread mal wieder mit meinem 12er Beefcake und 15er Jimbo in artgerechter Haltung!


----------



## locke_lancelot (16. September 2018)

Uncle Jimbo in Davos Klosters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

